# Arc Audio KAR 400.4 CHEAP



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

Arc Audio KAR 400.4
Arc Audio Kar 400.4 Car Audio Amp 4 Ch. 497 Watt | eBay


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheap now, but 4 days from now it won't be.


----------



## xxlbeerz (Dec 9, 2010)

Seller has neat feedback as well.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

xxlbeerz said:


> Seller has neat feedback as well.


The OP is the seller lol


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

haha yeah I am. Basically, I sent a different unrelated item to someone to an unconfirmed address. I had tracking etc but paypal said because I didnt send to a confirmed address they are taking the money back. Made my account negative. Right after that happened that buyer sent me a whopping 13 dollars for a remote key fob from a car. I e-mailed him literally an hour after the auction ended and said to send payment to a diff paypal or we can cancel the transaction, then again a week later. Then he e-mails back even a bit after that after already sending payment to the negative account. I told him to report it that I wont send the product and I will agree to it because I cant refund with my account negative. He refused. He didnt receive the product, and didnt even report to paypal the item was not sent. He took a loss for no reason. Just wanted to clarify that due to it being a negative thing on my feedback.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Why didnt you just send him the key ? I would have gladly ate the 13 bucks myself.


----------



## no6thgear (Jul 24, 2009)

I would have too if he was an individual. I would have felt bad. But he was buying for commercial purposes and gave me an attitude. I did ask him if he would help me out. but he got very unprofessional. I didn't want to be out shipping as well as money for the product if I could help it. Especially because I e-mailed him before he paid. I don't have any issues with my account now though, so no worries with that. Also I am shipping it priority mail. So most people will get it before the weekend or on Monday.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

damn...i would have gave you more money than that!


----------

